# Lichfield



## Stigmata (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone know Lichfield? I want to go tomorrow. I'll be walking from Lichfield Trent Valley station to the cathedral and back. Doable?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Does anyone know Lichfield? I want to go tomorrow. I'll be walking from Lichfield Trent Valley station to the cathedral and back. Doable?



 About a mile and a bit each way I'd say. Cathedral's definitely worth seeing, along with all the buildings that surround it. Dr. Johnson's museum although not stunning is interesting and doesn't take long. Fine second hand bookshop near the museum, errrrm.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 25, 2009)

Woe to the bloody city of Lichfield!


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah i'm going specifically for the cathedral (research trip), will probably only spend an hour or so there. As long as it's physically walkable (ie there are pavements along the main road into town) I reckon a mile or two will be fine.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Yeah i'm going specifically for the cathedral (research trip), will probably only spend an hour or so there. As long as it's physically walkable (ie there are pavements along the main road into town) I reckon a mile or two will be fine.



Yep, long time since I've done the trip but am pretty sure there are pavements all the way. Taxis from the station otherwise, there wasn't a bus to speak of last time I was there. 

The only proper three-spired cathedral in England, sir (Truro don't count cos it's modern).  I was remarking to an archaeologist only the other night that my parents took the piss out of me for saying that the roundheads had run greyhound races up and down the cathedral aisle when they occupied it, and he said yes he'd read that too. 

Interesting, though, what you researching?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm looking into the display of cathedral collections, and comparing them to the theories of museum display. Been to Canterbury, Leicester and Birmingham so far. The Administrator I spoke to at Birmingham knew far more about Lichfield, which was his old employer. He made it sound worth visiting.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> I'm looking into the display of cathedral collections, and comparing them to the theories of museum display. Been to Canterbury, Leicester and Birmingham so far. The Administrator I spoke to at Birmingham knew far more about Lichfield, which was his old employer. He made it sound worth visiting.



Have fun then  Would be interested to hear what you see (and where they display it). They do seem to have acquired an angel since i last went there.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 28, 2009)

I was there 30 years ago, on a day trip after finishing my second year uni exams at Leicester. The town was a bit gloomy back then but has probably improved since. A good tea shop near the cathedral too where you can look out at its front spires.

I was surprised by how undominant the cathedral is, from the station at least; it's in a valley, so you have to follow the signs from the railway station. Worth seeing though.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 3, 2009)

my cousins husband is from lichfield but now they live in leeds.



im sure thats useful info.


----------



## g force (Jul 3, 2009)

Lichfield is lovely....I love Stowe Pool way, remember going to fireworks there as a kid when my grandparents lived there.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 3, 2009)

Meltingpot said:


> I was there 30 years ago, on a day trip after finishing my second year uni exams at Leicester. The town was a bit gloomy back then but has probably improved since. A good tea shop near the cathedral too where you can look out at its front spires.
> 
> I was surprised by how undominant the cathedral is, from the station at least; it's in a valley, so you have to follow the signs from the railway station. Worth seeing though.



A bit gloomy sounds about right and i think it might have got a bit gloomier (not been for ages though). The streets round the cathedral have lovely old bits, like Bishop's Palace and things, but the 60s style shopping arcade wasn't a success and becoming Birmingham overspill didn't help. 

How did the research go Stigmata? Any interesting webby type links to what you saw?

Eta: yep Stowe Pool's really nice, and St Chads. All part of the old bits. A shame about the new parts - particularly with the rich history of the place. Apparently it was going to be the siting for the rail hub that ended up at Crewe but the Cathedral board (whatever it was called) blocked it. Shame they didn't do the same with some of the later developments.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 3, 2009)

Well it was a brief visit, but it seemed like a nice place. Nowhere can be really gloomy with this weather we've been having.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 3, 2009)

ace pics stigmata - went to lichfield a few times when i was little.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> my cousins husband is from lichfield but now they live in leeds.
> 
> 
> 
> im sure thats useful info.



I have a friend from Lichfield, she now lives in Sussex


----------



## FreddyB (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you really walk from TV station to the cathedral and back?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 26, 2009)

FreddyB said:


> Did you really walk from TV station to the cathedral and back?



Yeah. It was a hot day but there was plenty of shade on the route. Took maybe 40mins each way.


----------

